# Atlantis V2 and Atlantis Mega



## Yiannaki (30/3/15)

Aspire's response to the lemo 2 
Twisted 420 takes a quick first look at both tanks in this vid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Summary?


----------



## Yiannaki (30/3/15)

@Silver 

He doesn't go into much depth but he mentions the following :

Subtank mega - a 30mm tank. 5mls 

A new cf mod for the mega. 3000mah and variable wattage up to 50 watts. New 1 ohm organic cotton coils. Supposedly better than the outgoing ones in terms of flavour.

Atlantis v2. Dual airflow slits. Airflow is adjusted by rotating the drip tip.

Also features organic cotton coils. 

A new 0.3 ohm coil will also be available. According to twisted this needed around 80 watts to really shine.

Oh and its a 3ml tank. (A bit small seeing as that 0.3 will probably drink juice)

That's about all he gets into

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Thanks @Yiannaki

So this is their answer to the Arctic?
Seems like the watts are piling up by the month
Soon we will need 200Watts to hit the sweet spot and we will probably fry our throats in the process

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (30/3/15)

I can vouch for the better flavour on the BVC organic cotton coils, been using the eLeaf Melo for the past few days which uses the same coil as the Atlantis but wicked with organic cotton and it is definitely an improvement. Less spitting too BUT sensitive to over heating, as cotton is prone to be .. 

I wonder if a RTA or RDA can be designed to be built with wick on the outside of the coil and airflow through the centre ..


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/15)

Atlantis V2 Review by The Vapor Chronicles


----------

